# Sytnathotep's 2017 Display



## Sytnathotep (Oct 10, 2011)

Like a bunch of others, I had wind and storms beat my display down repeatedly. Had props broke. None of my fog machines this year would work. Never got time to set up my projectors and digital effects. I also actually rented our a bunch of my stuff to a night club this year (more on that later) but this is what I had. 


There is a mess more photos, and interactive 360's, Here

















































Save
Save​


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Creepy things everywhere, I like that. You really know how to use lighting to accent your setting


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Your yard could be a movie set, so detailed and beautifully lit.

The shot with the horse is stunning.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Really looks amazing! Love all the details and major creep factor that you achieve each year.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

That is one spooky display. Beautiful job with the photography too.


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

:biggrinkin: Excellent work~lighting is spot on. Beautiful haunt!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

WOW!
Great lighting....everything!!!


----------

